# Introducing Fiesta Jack



## Fiesta_Jack (Mar 8, 2010)

Hey everyone. Lurker of a few months finally braving the public eye. Any feedback or trolls are welcome.

*Name*: Fiesta Jack

*Age*: 20

*Sex*: Male

*Species*: Ferret

*Height*: 5'11 anthro, or 2' long feral

*Weight*: 120 lbs anthro, or 4 lbs feral

*Appearance*: In either form, Fiesta is a thin, long ferret, with effeminate features. He's got rather short limbs, as typical for ferrets. 

*Hair and fur*: Fiesta has a lot of fur, enough so he doesn't look nearly as skinny as he actually is. He's mostly covered in rust and black colored patches, with a few spots faded with grey furs. His tail is extremely fluffy.

*Markings*: The most obvious marking on the ferret is that he only has half of a mask. His right eye mask, ears, paws, tail, and back are black, and the rest of him is a rusty orange color.

*Eye color*: Light brown to golden

*Other features*: In either form, Jack is an avid collector. As an animal, most of his treasures end up underneath the couch, in his secret-hidey-spot. In his bipedal form, he's always seen covered in bangles, trinkets, charms, and wrappings. Jack takes accessorizing to an unhealthy level sometimes, and is often so weighed down by treasures that his posture suffers.

*Skills*: Jack dabbles in lots of things, but doesn't really have one particular skill-set that he's mastered; A Fiesta-Jack-of-all-trades. He takes interest in electronics, painting, music, poetry, pharmokinetics, sociology, construction, and mechanical work, among many other things.

*Weaknesses*: Fiesta has a very short attention span, and is kind of spasmodic. As such, he tends to come off as kind of scatterbrained, which isn't far from the truth. 

*Likes*: Cuddling, hiding places, loose socks, jewelry, wrestle-play, nipping, new experiences, creative expression, pretending to be objects that aren't a ferret

*Dislikes*: Boring people, wide open spaces, authority, structured environments

*History*: Jack has never really grown up much, but he was raised in a beach town in California. His love for new experiences has gotten him into a lot of trouble over the years. He's experimented with many drugs, and worked briefly as a prostitute, but he's tried to put the past behind him.  He's also developed some serious body-image issues, and is very sensitive about his weight. It's best not to bring it up.

*Clothing/Personal Style*: Clothing is more like wearable treasure, to Fiesta. It's not really for warmth, or style, since he has his fur. All manner of shawls, bandannas, bracelets, necklaces, vests, belts, watches, chains, and scarves adorn his bipedal form. 

*Picture*: A beautiful sketch by Redkam. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





*Goal*: To experience everything he can, including Love. He'd love to settle down with a mate someday, but not before he learns everything he can about this life, and everything in it.

*Profession*: Student

*Personal quote*: â€œI am the sum of my experiences"

*Theme song*: I Want It All - Queen

*Favorite bands*: Tool, The Mars Volta, Primus, Genesis, Pink Floyd.

*Birthdate*: 3/21

*Star sign*: Picean

*Favorite food*: Anything sweet, spicy, or sour. Oriental foods usually fit the bill, but shredded, sweetened coconut is a favorite snack. 

*Favorite drink*: Whiskey Sour, preferably with Crown Royal

*Favorite location*: Arcades. So many lights and sounds and smells!!!

*Favorite weather*: Warm rain    

*Favorite color*: Orange!

*Favorite Authors*: Lewis Carol, Robert Heinlein 

*Least liked food*: Tuna

*Least liked drink*: Straight vodka

*Least liked location*: Wide-open areas

*Least liked weathe*r: Really hot, sunny days

*Least liked person*: Anyone who's hurt him

*Friends*: Not many, but very attached to an ice-jaguar named Jice.

*Enemies*: Enemies of his friends

*Significant other*: None

*Sexual Orientation*: Bisexual, preferring males. Jack is a bottom.


----------



## Aurag2 (Mar 12, 2010)

AWW I love him


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Mar 13, 2010)

Oh thanks.


----------



## Aurag2 (Mar 13, 2010)

Would you like to rp sometime through aim or msn?


----------

